# Error 404



## bondia

Good morning.
All day yesterday, whenever I tried to contact WRF, I got this message:
NOT FOUND
Error 404
I'm wondering if this happened to anyone else.
Thanks. Regards
bondia


----------



## swift

Good morning, Bondia. 

I had a different message: the site asked me to flush my DNS. I was using a smartphone, so I just cleared my browser's cache and deleted all the on-device browsing data and that fixed it.


----------



## bondia

swift said:


> Good morning, Bondia.
> 
> I had a different message: the site asked me to flush my DNS. I was using a smartphone, so I just cleared my browser's cache and deleted all the on-device browsing data and that fixed it.



Gracias, Swift. Me pregunto si somos los únicos...


----------



## swift

No lo sé pero a mí me dio tiempo de preparar una torta y de limpiar mi apartamento antes de que pudiera volver a acceder al sitio.


----------



## bondia

swift said:


> No lo sé pero a mí me dio tiempo de preparar una torta y de limpiar mi apartamento antes de que pudiera volver a acceder al sitio.



Yo no fui tan hacendosa.. ya sabes, domingo, dolce far niente 
Por la tarde/noche no hice más intentos, et voilà, esta mañana todo normal.


----------



## Lurrezko

bondia said:


> Yo no fui tan hacendosa.. ya sabes, domingo, dolce far niente
> Por la tarde/noche no hice más intentos, et voilà, esta mañana todo normal.



Me ocurrió lo mismo a mí, _amiga meva. _Por la tarde se solucionó. Menudo misterio.


----------



## mkellogg

There were DNS problems yesterday lasting till 10am EDT that affected a lot of people, including me.  I can't tell you how upset I am about it...


----------



## bondia

mkellogg said:


> There were DNS problems yesterday lasting till 10am EDT that affected a lot of people, including me.  I can't tell you how upset I am about it...



Thanks for your reply.
Best regards
bondia


----------



## bondia

Lurrezko said:


> Me ocurrió lo mismo a mí, _amiga meva. _Por la tarde se solucionó. Menudo misterio.



Doncs, ja erem tres


----------



## daf

bondia said:


> Good morning.
> All day yesterday, whenever I tried to contact WRF, I got this message:
> NOT FOUND
> Error 404
> I'm wondering if this happened to anyone else.
> Thanks. Regards
> bondia



I am having the same problem when I try to get the translation of any word from one language to the other. I have tried English to Spanish, English to Portuguese and vice-versa and it always comes up with the same error message "
*404.* That’s an error.

The requested URL /es/translation.asp was not found on this server. That’s all we know.". 

Can any one help us find a solution for that?


----------



## mkellogg

Daf, can you tell me the exact URL? Copy and paste it here.


----------



## daf

Hi, Mike.

I have found this always that I search a word on the dictionary, like this, for instance: assist - English-Spanish Dictionary - WordReference.com

Consulting possibilities of repairing this error, I have found the following: Erro 404: o que é e como resolver no seu site

Getting a 404 Not Found Error? Here's What to Do

How To Fix 404 Errors On Your Website | SpringTrax

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us...error-message-on-a-server-that-is-running-iis

I think that this is a problem with the web site, which must be fixed.

Best regards, Decio


----------



## daf

Good morning, Mike. I have checked this from many ways. The adress WordReference Forums works, but when I try to consult a word on the dictionary, it comes up with this error message. 

If I search only wordreference.com, even directed by a search of the site by  Google, it doesn't find the site. This is quite unusual. That is why maybe you as the site creator and administrator can give me a hint about how solving this problem. 

For instance, if a click on the following link, it gives to me the same problem and error. It can not find the page. 
wordreference - Pesquisa Google

If you find out that this can be any configuration problem with my software, browser, etc., please advise. 

Thank you.


----------



## mkellogg

I think there is a problem with your network. I am not sure what it is.  I will send you a private message with some links to test.


----------

